# Messi sempre più lontano dal Barcellona



## Tifo'o (20 Agosto 2020)

Come riporta Radio EsportsRAC1, dopo l'incontro tra Messi ed il neo tecnico del Barcellona Koeman, l'argentino avrebbe dichiarato di vedersi più fuori che dentro al Barcellona.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Radio EsportsRAC1, dopo l'incontro tra Messi ed il neo tecnico del Barcellona Koeman, l'argentino avrebbe dichiarato di vedersi più fuori che dentro al Barcellona.



se va all'inter (e c'è poco da ironizzare mi sa) la prossima stagione vincono lo scudo...

considerando anche che la juve oltre ad essere in un momento difficile (ricambio di molti giocatori) avrà pure l'incognita Pirlo


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se va all'inter (e c'è poco da ironizzare mi sa) la prossima stagione vincono lo scudo...
> 
> considerando anche che la juve oltre ad essere in un momento difficile (ricambio di molti giocatori) avrà pure l'incognita Pirlo



Per me che vada all'Inter è fantascienza... già è difficile che vada via dal Barça, poi all'Inter...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se va all'inter (e c'è poco da ironizzare mi sa) la prossima stagione vincono lo scudo...
> 
> considerando anche che la juve oltre ad essere in un momento difficile (ricambio di molti giocatori) avrà pure l'incognita Pirlo



55 milini di stipendio e clausola da 600 milioni. Fai te.


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Agosto 2020)

A noi un 10 servirebbe...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 55 milini di stipendio e clausola da 600 milioni. Fai te.



Anche contratto in scadenza nel 2021. 
Se Messi vuole andare via il farça farebbe bene a prendersi 100 milioni simbolici come ha fatto il real con Ronaldo e ringraziare. 
Comunque credo che il city farà follie per averlo. Ma non solo, mi aspetto big money dalla premier piuttosto che dall'inter. 

E poi potrebbe anche rimanere e queste son tutte speculazioni. Vediamo, tanto ste robe si sviluppano in poco tempo.


----------



## wildfrank (21 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Radio EsportsRAC1, dopo l'incontro tra Messi ed il neo tecnico del Barcellona Koeman, l'argentino avrebbe dichiarato di vedersi più fuori che dentro al Barcellona.



Che dice Crudeli?


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Agosto 2020)

Se si sposta, ma dubito lo faccia, andrà all'Inter. Dai, sono troppi gli indizi in tal senso. Addirittura Suning che fa proiettare la sagoma di Messi sul Duomo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Radio EsportsRAC1, dopo l'incontro tra Messi ed il neo tecnico del Barcellona Koeman, l'argentino avrebbe dichiarato di vedersi più fuori che dentro al Barcellona.



Mah! Ieri sera Di Marzio ha detto che sentendo altri media spagnoli la versione comune é che l’incontro é andato bene e che c’é un ravvicinamento e che comunque, pur essendo tutto possibile, lui alla storia del trasferimento di Messi non crede, che gli piacerebbe molto cavalcarla perché fa notizia è audience, ma onestamente, é una possibilitá talmente remota che deontologicamemte lui deve dire che al momento nulla indica che si fará. 
I motivi per lui sono diversi, uno é economico, si parla di almeno 600 milioni tra ingaggio e cartellino in 3 anni (per un 35enne), un costo enorme. Il secondo motivo sono i tempi, é giá iniziata la nuova stagione, tra 40 gg il mercato chiude e questa é una operazione monstre che se ne porta dietro tante altre grosse, praticamente impossibile farlo con questi tempi. Il terzo é per come é Messi, che non é Ronaldo, Messi ha bisogno della sua “cuccia confortevole”, dell’ambiente che conosce e lo coccola, degli amici intorno, insomma, sta bene a casa sua, giá quando va con l’Argentina soffre,m figuriamoci se va a Manchester.
Infine sulle possibili destinazioni, a lui risulta che nessuno all’Inter ci stia neanche minimamente pensando, anche il City dovrebbe essere completamente disinteressato. L’unica possibilitá che lui vede al momento é il PSG, con anche operazioni collaterali extra calcio.

Poi alla fine ha detto, “Messi é una prima donna, ogni tanto ha bisogno di sentirsi pregare e dire che lui é importante, in realtá vuole farsi desiderare, ma non ha nessuna intenzione di lasciare Barcellona”


----------



## sunburn (21 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah! Ieri sera Di Marzio ha detto che sentendo altri media spagnoli la versione comune é che l’incontro é andato bene e che c’é un ravvicinamento e che comunque, pur essendo tutto possibile, lui alla storia del trasferimento di Messi non crede, che gli piacerebbe molto cavalcarla perché fa notizia è audience, ma onestamente, é una possibilitá talmente remota che deontologicamemte lui deve dire che al momento nulla indica che si fará.
> I motivi per lui sono diversi, uno é economico, si parla di almeno 600 milioni tra ingaggio e cartellino in 3 anni (per un 35enne), un costo enorme. Il secondo motivo sono i tempi, é giá iniziata la nuova stagione, tra 40 gg il mercato chiude e questa é una operazione monstre che se ne porta dietro tante altre grosse, praticamente impossibile farlo con questi tempi. Il terzo é per come é Messi, che non é Ronaldo, Messi ha bisogno della sua “cuccia confortevole”, dell’ambiente che conosce e lo coccola, degli amici intorno, insomma, sta bene a casa sua, giá quando va con l’Argentina soffre,m figuriamoci se va a Manchester.
> Infine sulle possibili destinazioni, a lui risulta che nessuno all’Inter ci stia neanche minimamente pensando, anche il City dovrebbe essere completamente disinteressato. L’unica possibilitá che lui vede al momento é il PSG, con anche operazioni collaterali extra calcio.
> 
> Poi alla fine ha detto, “Messi é una prima donna, ogni tanto ha bisogno di sentirsi pregare e dire che lui é importante, in realtá vuole farsi desiderare, ma non ha nessuna intenzione di lasciare Barcellona”


A memoria questi teatrini son sempre venuti fuori durante l’estate che precede l’anno di scadenza del contratto di Messi. Vedremo cosa succederà. Secondo me, stavolta, non è così scontato che il Barcellona voglia continuare a dargli tutti quei soldi, se non di più.
In ogni caso, penso se ne riparlerà l’anno prossimo, quest’anno mi sembra complicato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Se si sposta, ma dubito lo faccia, andrà all'Inter. Dai, sono troppi gli indizi in tal senso. Addirittura Suning che fa proiettare la sagoma di Messi sul Duomo...



Ancora con sta cosa... L hanno fatto apposta, non è la prima volta che lo fanno. L hanno pure dichiarato direttamente loro ma no,
crediamo che l Inter prenda un giocatore a 200 milioni con 55 milioni di stipendio annuo.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> A noi un 10 servirebbe...



Noi abbiamo Chala che ce ne facciamo di Messi?


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta cosa... L hanno fatto apposta, non è la prima volta che lo fanno. L hanno pure dichiarato direttamente loro ma no,
> crediamo che l Inter prenda un giocatore a 200 milioni con 55 milioni di stipendio annuo.



A 700 milioni la clausola ha questo valore. Ma dicono che Sunning ha una potenza simile agli sceicchi quindi può succedere purtroppo. Dio non voglia che accada, CR7 ai ladri l'ho sopportato, questa non la reggerei. Odio molto di più i cugini che i ladri


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Agosto 2020)

In genere queste trattative clamorose si risolvono in 10 gg,se va via state certi che è già tutto pronto da tempo,come lo era per Higuain,come fu per Ronaldo o per altri ancora.Specie quando ci sono volontà,soldi e società serie.Poi esistono altre trattative che ti "impegnano" *** mesi,tipo 2 mesi per Correa,2 mesi per Aurier e Bakayoko.Significato di "impegnano"***:in questo caso si utilizza il termine per indicare trattative che tornano utili per perdere molto tempo col fine unico e stravoluto di non concludere nulla o quasi.


----------



## Tsitsipas (21 Agosto 2020)

Ha 33 anni. O lo vendono ora monetizzando e sgravandosi di uno stipendio onerosissimo o lo tengono fino a 90 anni come fa tuttora la juventus con Boniperti.

Il Barcellona è a un bivio. Ma credo che tutto dipenda dal club. Il giocatore manco ha le palle per salutare la nazionale


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta cosa... L hanno fatto apposta, non è la prima volta che lo fanno. L hanno pure dichiarato direttamente loro ma no,
> crediamo che l Inter prenda un giocatore a 200 milioni con 55 milioni di stipendio annuo.


Si diceva così anche con Cristiano Ronaldo. Tra l'altro, se lo prende, lo prende Suning mica l'Inter. Suning con la marea di sponsor che l'arrivo di Messi sicuramente porterà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Si diceva così anche con Cristiano Ronaldo. Tra l'altro, se lo prende, lo prende Suning mica l'Inter. Suning con la marea di sponsor che l'arrivo di Messi sicuramente porterà.



Quello che hai scritto non ha senso, il giocatore lo prende l Inter con il bilancio dell Inter. Suning oltre a quello che fa dovrebbe far sponsor correlati per 100milioni in più all anno. Impossibile.


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> A 700 milioni la clausola ha questo valore. Ma dicono che Sunning ha una potenza simile agli sceicchi quindi può succedere purtroppo. Dio non voglia che accada, CR7 ai ladri l'ho sopportato, questa non la reggerei. Odio molto di più i cugini che i ladri



Io invece non mi strapperei i capelli. Con quello che guadagna messi nel giro di 2-3 anni l Inter si troverebbe nella situazione in cui è la juve ora ovvero a fine ciclo: costi troppo alti da sostenere.


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che hai scritto non ha senso, il giocatore lo prende l Inter con il bilancio dell Inter. Suning oltre a quello che fa dovrebbe far sponsor correlati per 100milioni in più all anno. Impossibile.



Gli sponsor li porta Suning. Gli sponsor accrescerebbero le entrate dell'Inter, che a quel punto riuscirebbe a sostenere l'ingaggio di messi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Si diceva così anche con Cristiano Ronaldo. Tra l'altro, se lo prende, lo prende Suning mica l'Inter. Suning con la marea di sponsor che l'arrivo di Messi sicuramente porterà.



Che lo prendano pure Messi,non capiscono che operazioni del genere portano solo al fallimento. Vedi cr7.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Gli sponsor li porta Suning. Gli sponsor accrescerebbero le entrate dell'Inter, che a quel punto riuscirebbe a sostenere l'ingaggio di messi.



Sponsor correlati per 100milioni all anno ?


----------



## danjr (23 Agosto 2020)

Sono certo che vada all’Inter


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sono certo che vada all’Inter



Se va da qualche parte va da Al Kehlafi e dal suo amico Neymar, il cui mancato riacquisto causa ingaggio di Griezman é stata una delle cause di litigio con il Barca.

Adesso direi 
90% Barcellona
9% PSG
1% Inter


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Agosto 2020)

Probabilmente nessuno è mai andato a controllare lo stipendio di Messi.
Tra stipendio fisso e diritti di immagine sfiora i 70M di euro, a cui si aggiungono bonus, abbastanza raggiungibili, altri 20M.
Messi oggi non ha nessun tipo di vantaggio economico a lasciare Barcellona e non sembra nemmeno il tipo da "i soldi non sono tutto".
In caso contrario sarebbe molto interessante analizzare il piano economico studiato dalla squadra acquirente.

Naturalmente non dimentichiamo il cartellino. Il cartellino di Messi. Riuscireste a quantificarlo? Ha 33 anni e praticamente ancora in ottima forma fisica. E il Barcellona con chi lo sostituirebbe? Mbappe? Neymar?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2020)

Di una cosa sono sicuro: è il primo anno che Messi starà valutando eventuali proposte e pensando per la prima volta di lasciare casa.

Comunque chissà se rossomilan ha detto che ha parlato col fratello di Messi&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Agosto 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sono certo che vada all’Inter



Certo,e a Malgioglio piace la p4ss3r4


----------



## Anguus (24 Agosto 2020)

Secondo me alla fine sarà City


----------



## Gunnar67 (24 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Radio EsportsRAC1, dopo l'incontro tra Messi ed il neo tecnico del Barcellona Koeman, l'argentino avrebbe dichiarato di vedersi più fuori che dentro al Barcellona.



E il plesidentino dell'Inda e' li plonto con i soldini... E noi olmai siamo la seconda squadla di Milano. E si dovlebbe iniziale a velgognalsi della melda in cui siamo finiti... La Juve ha Lonaldo, lolo vogliono Messi e noi Jovic e Collea...


----------

